# Rome Targa vs. Ride Delta (2011 models)



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm shopping for bindings for my new NS SL and have narrowed it down to these two bindings. I'm looking for something that has good heel/toe response, but still a playful front to back for my all mountain freestyle set-up. My previous all mountain bindings were Burton Cartels, which I liked how they felt. Thoughs?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What year Deltas? The 2011 Deltas are sick nasty 

I haven't tried Targas, but everyone seems to love them for all-mountain/freestyle. You can adjust the Targas a lot.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> What year Deltas? The 2011 Deltas are sick nasty
> 
> I haven't tried Targas, but everyone seems to love them for all-mountain/freestyle. You can adjust the Targas a lot.


Definitely the 2011 Deltas! Have you demo'd them? How's the response?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Definitely the 2011 Deltas! Have you demo'd them? How's the response?


I loved the Deltas. For Ride, they are softer bindings. In the grand spectrum of things, they are pretty dead center of flex spectrum. Actually, perhaps not dead center. Medium stiff I'd say. I just really love Ride's 2011 line of bindings. They are comfy. The Deltas have a cool high-back. Some type of retro styling that gave my presses excellent support.

I wouldn't make the Deltas my freeride bindings, but for fun all-mountain freestyle they are great.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> I loved the Deltas. For Ride, they are softer bindings. In the grand spectrum of things, they are pretty dead center of flex spectrum. Actually, perhaps not dead center. Medium stiff I'd say. I just really love Ride's 2011 line of bindings. They are comfy. The Deltas have a cool high-back. Some type of retro styling that gave my presses excellent support.
> 
> I wouldn't make the Deltas my freeride bindings, but for fun all-mountain freestyle they are great.


How would you compare them to my busted Cartels in terms of response?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Edge to edge will be more responsive now. Just cause your cartels are dead though. The thing I like about the Deltas this year is the new highback. Its a good deal softer (side to side) and wider and flatter making the binding a little more "tweakable" than in the past.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Edge to edge will be more responsive now. Just cause your cartels are dead though. The thing I like about the Deltas this year is the new highback. Its a good deal softer (side to side) and wider and flatter making the binding a little more "tweakable" than in the past.


How do you think the Delta highbacks compare to the Targas?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't like Burton bindings and the Custom's are my mortal enemy. I went through 3 different pairs of 2011 Customs and each one saw my rear foot toe strap coming undone due to all my tail presses.

I tried the Cartels as well and saw nothing special about them. I did like the lean on the highbacks though, although I can adjust my Flows the same way (which I pretty much do).

I'd take the Deltas over any Burton binding... even the c02 or 06.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> I don't like Burton bindings and the Custom's are my mortal enemy. I went through 3 different pairs of 2011 Customs and each one saw my rear foot toe strap coming undone due to all my tail presses.
> 
> I tried the Cartels as well and saw nothing special about them. I did like the lean on the highbacks though, although I can adjust my Flows the same way (which I pretty much do).
> 
> I'd take the Deltas over any Burton binding... even the c02 or 06.


I'm not considering any Burton bindings. I just liked the Cartels in terms of response and want something similar in that department.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a little biased because I own Targas, but I'd go Targas over the Deltas. Laterally, I'd say both bindings are the same, however, from toe-to-heel, the inserts for the Targas allow you to customize the response so they would be more responsive, equal to, or less responsive than the Deltas.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I do hear Targas are sick. I think you should just get which ever one tickles your fashion fancy at this point.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Targas are dope. Affordable, relatively light, durable, and have the adjustable ankle strap inserts. It's kind of like 3 bindings in one. I love mine, one of the top bindings I've ever owned.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Targas are dope. Affordable, relatively light, durable, and have the adjustable ankle strap inserts. It's kind of like 3 bindings in one. I love mine, one of the top bindings I've ever owned.


You should check out the Ride Double Agents. I think they are going to be a great alternative to Targas.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I own last year's Targas in White Splatter and I have them on my freeride board. They're mad comfortable. The heel-strike pad in the well.. heel is a minor touch that totally helps on long days. The highback can be adjusted to make it stiff or less stiff. Even though the literature on it says you can make them soft or soft (Rome's 1 to 10 or rigidity scale) like the 390's, it's just far too rigid to pull off. The C-Flex insert is also pretty neat. You can change up how stiff the ankle strap is and as a result dramatically change how responsive the binding is.

My only real beef with them is on the ankle strap. The little leatherette flap that the other half of the strap goes through binds up because the leatherette is far too flimsy. I don't have this problem on my 390's. That said, they may have fixed that for this year.

The Targa is pretty much a swiss army knife of bindings. It'll do all the freeride stuff extremely well and can be adjusted to do park laps if the need arises. Sadly I have no input on the Delta, but based on pictures alone, I'd say the Targa looks to be the more indestructible / adjustable of the two.


Hope this helps.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got my 2011 Targas yesterday...couldn't tell you anything about them because I can't fucking mount them on my board. The insert screws are too short, they only extend out about 1/16" from the base. It's not even long enough to engage at all. Didn't Rome have a recall last year...probably because they have shit for quality control and post-production testing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You could get better screws from your local hardware shop.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> You could get better screws from your local hardware shop.


That's the plan. M6 screws that are slightly longer. But for $250, I expect some level of testing and production quality. It's not like boards are different where not using a Rome board could adversely affect the connection...this was a simple matter of binding footbed/disk depth vs. screw length. This kind of oversight makes me question the overall quality of the brand especially with Rome having previous safety issues.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a bit of an issue getting my Targas installed on my Dreamboat but once I compressed the rubber mat deal on the bottom it went on fine.. And after that first time I've never had an issue.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

karmatose said:


> I had a bit of an issue getting my Targas installed on my Dreamboat but once I compressed the rubber mat deal on the bottom it went on fine.. And after that first time I've never had an issue.


I think that's an issue...unless it's only there to be a waterproof "gasket" once you've compressed the rubber mat, you've compromised what it was intended to do which I assume is to affect feel, response and shock transfer. You might as well just take it off then which I noticed allows the screws to engage the insert threads.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe it's there for shock absorption. It made quite a difference from the last bindings I had that didn't have it. Sometimes water does get under it though, but I pull them off from time to time to clean under them anyway.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, definitely something that would get me upset too. I'd definitely get my own screws, but still contact Rome. The Rome reps that I have met are all cool.

I also think that compressing the rubber won't affect anything negatively. It would get compressed after you ride on it anyway.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> It would get compressed after you ride on it anyway.


Exactly.. after the first time you get them on there it's awesome afterward.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As mentioned, you need to compress the binding, gasket and board to get the screws in. I don't think Rome is the only company that needs you to do this (I could be wrong though).


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

DC5R said:


> As mentioned, you need to compress the binding, gasket and board to get the screws in. I don't think Rome is the only company that needs you to do this (I could be wrong though).


Bah, I'm not compressing anything...there's zero screw to insert thread engagement even when I press down. God only knows the effort to screw down even further. I've never had any issues with Burton, K2, Union, and Ride bindings...not even close (though the old skool 3 hole Burtons were just retarded).


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a thought... Why not use the hardware from one of the other brands of bindings you mentioned? It'd save you a trip to the hardware store...


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

karmatose said:


> Just a thought... Why not use the hardware from one of the other brands of bindings you mentioned? It'd save you a trip to the hardware store...


The screws are the same size compared to K2 and Union (I tried hence my annoyance). The difference is in the bindings themselves...the base depth on the Targas is much deeper preventing proper engagement.

I did get a response from Rome today, kudos to quick customer support. The guy had an idea that I might try, he said tighten down one screw without the washer and then tighten the others with the washers. The intent is to get the bindings flattened out enough to get the other screws properly attached.

He said they use these size screws to ensure that some shallow insert boards don't get pierced in the base...in the case of the targas, the board would have to be paper thin because I can't even engage the screw on the first thread. But I'm going to take his advice and see what happens...I still think I should get longer M6 screws.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Not a bad plan. Hope it works out for you. Trust me, you're gonna love the Targa.


----------

